# Song for Horse



## scrapartoz (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi folks its been a while since I posted some of my art, but I have now written and recorded a song about the 138,000 horses that left Australia for the middle East 100 years ago in the First World War. Only one horse returned home . This is their story . Click on BLUE link below. Have a listen to the story / song and please tell me what you think of my first ever song!
any comments welcome.
https://www.facebook.com/AustraliaG...ent_id=894155093974080&ref=notif&notif_t=like

me on the metal horse I made in 2009 cheers David Andrew Whitehead


----------

